# Law Advice



## Allandonald12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello, All

My spouse, and I are going through a legal separation.. I was wondering, are we able to still file income taxes together?

Thanks
Allan.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I assume you're referring to your U.S. federal income tax return. IRS Publication 501 provides the answer starting on page 5. (The current version posted is for tax year 2011, although the rules in this area probably won't change for tax year 2012.)

Note that if you don't qualify for married filing jointly you may still qualify for head of household.


----------



## Allandonald12 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello, BBCWatcher

thanks for such information on "file income taxes" with proper links.


----------

